
Tesla to Build GF4 in Europe - sturza
https://electrek.co/2019/10/25/tesla-final-stages-selecting-site-european-gigafactory/
======
breadandcrumbel
East Europe will be the best (budget wise)

West Europe will be smarter strategic wise

